# December 21, 2012



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

The Mayan calendar ends and we're out of Twinkies........ Coincidence!!!????!!


-Kevin.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

out of spooge...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

So how come these people that can predict the end of the world cannot be accurate? What TIME will it end? When Friday starts at the International Date Line or when Friday ends at the International Date Line? Or some time in between? Will it occur at noon GMT? (I doubt it, since the Mayan's didn't know about Greenwich.) Will it occur in stages around the world when Friday starts in each time zone? At Noon in each time zone? I want to be prepared and I can't wait all day for this event! 

If anybody notices that the world has ended, would you please post it here? I have a whole bag of Hostess Donettes (chocolate coated devil's food cake style) and a 6 pack of Hostess Cinnimon Rolls in my freezer and I want to get them thawed and eaten before I lose them. 

BTW: Twinkies are still being made in Canada and a couple of other countries.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's already ended... spooge still in Canada? I'm moving...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess I missed THE MEMO.... that the world was ending. 

Sorry.... still here where the LOCAL time is about 1:40AM.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dont Panic, *











Dolly Madison and Little Debbie are still around


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We all be here. Ha another fluke. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, that's great!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Said the Maya priest to the Maya stone-mason:

"oh boy, this stone is too small, i only bring 2.400 years at it!

Said the Maya stone-mason to the Maya priest:

"doesnt matter, hav no bigger one, and till they recognize it, we are still dead.."


Happy Surviving this friday..
Greetings from Peter


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

So I spent the last thirty years accumulating the most toys and there is no winner declared?!!!!!! I demand a recount! I'll sue! I'll write my congressman. 
Darn it I paid for the end of the world and it better well happen or those Mayans are gonna catch it from. Why I'll go so far as to berate them on a model railroad forum. 
This is the last time I put my faith in vanished cultures and bumper sticker philosophy. 
Boomer


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED! SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE! 

That planet/astroid thingy hit the earth at about 11:11 UTC (6:11 AM eastern time) and has split the earth into multiple pieces. 

To those of you that are hunkered down in bunkers... 
DO NOT COME OUT! 
THE ZOMBIES ARE RUNNING AMOK! 
EXTREME DANGER OUT HERE. 
STAY IN YOUR BUNKER! 
DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR FOR ANY REASON! 
THEY HAVE ACCESS TO YOUR BUNKER DESIGN PLANS AND HAVE HIDDEN THEMSELVES JUST OUT OF YOUR SIGHT FROM THE BUNKER AND WILL ATTACK AS SOON AS YOU CRACK THE DOOR OPEN. 

You will contacted by the remaining non-zombies when it is safe to exit. 
Wait for a big hulking guy with rather pasty flesh to come to the door; He will bang on the door several times and give the password... the password will be (and keep this hush hush) -- "UUUHHHHNNNNHHHH!" (just a loud moaning sound). 
It will be safe to open the door to this person. He is a friend of mine and has promised to share with me. 


To those of you that missed it... TOO BAD -- SO SAD!


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you sure the password isn't "Brains!!"? 

-Scott


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

10:48 PM PST here - the moon is still in orbit around the earth, so far as I know, the earth still orbits the sun, and the sun still orbits the galactic core. 10:49 and all is well!


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

goodmroning! well its the 22nd now...still ticking....but its like someone flicked the switch for wintertime here in the northeast....beginning of winter? coincidence? atleast its looking like a white christmas...thats right, i said christmas. the worlds still turning. happy and safe holidays all!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I paid all the bills this morning that I delayed in case the world did end. So I am up to date for another month


----------

